# Engagement réciproque non respecté



## Brigitte (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Avec les parents  nous  avons  signé  un  engagement  réciproque pour  un contrat  qui devait  démarrer  là  mi- novembre 2022. 
Ils viennent de  m'annoncer  qu'il  déménagé suite à   une  succession. Donc il souhaiterais rompre l'engagement  réciproque. 
Ils  savent  qu'ils me doivent  1/2 salaire, mais  ne répondent  plus  à  mes  appels.
Même  en essayant  avec d'autres  numéros  différents. 
Quel  recours ai-je droit ??
Merci  à  vous , si vous  pouvez  m'aider


----------



## Nanou91 (17 Octobre 2022)

Vous savez où ils habitent, vous devez avoir leur adresse.
Donc vous allez leur déposer un courrier dans leur boite disant que n'arrivant pas à les joindre, vous leur rappelez qu'ils doivent vous verser l'indemnité et que sans versement avant mi novembre, vous serez contrainte d'engager une procédure auprès des prudhommes et d'avertir la CAF (quand les gens pensent qu'ils peuvent avoir des soucis avec les aides CAF en général ça bouge, même si sur le principe elles ne peuvent pas être saisies, tous ne le savent pas).


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Octobre 2022)

Ah les engagements réciproques !!! que de bazar pour toucher son 1/2 mois de salaire ?


----------



## Brigitte (17 Octobre 2022)

Oui c'est  clair  Angèle 1982 une vrai  galère. 
Merci  🙂  pour  votre réponse  Nanou91 je vais  faire ça


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Octobre 2022)

Parfois même quelle galère pour avoir son salaire tout court Angèle 1982 ! 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour ,

J’ajouterais en + de la CAF. Les impôts pour le CRÉDIT D’IMPOT...

Pour la prochaine fois demander un chèque du 1/2 mois brut ça règle ce genre de souci


----------



## Mimipoupina (17 Octobre 2022)

Comme Chantou moi je demande que le chèque soit laissé "en caution" au moment de la signature de l'engagement réciproque sinon la place n'est pas bloquée ... je n'ai eu qu'une seule fois à l'encaisser pour désistement pour l'instant en 12 ans


----------



## Brigitte (17 Octobre 2022)

Merci  pour  vos réponses Chantou1 et Mimipoupina .
C'est  cd que dorénavant je  faire  demander un chèque car franchement  c'est  désagréable.


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Perso JE demande direct un virement instantané et mes collègues aussi.

S’ils ne sont pas d’accord, ils ne le font pas et aucun engagement réciproque n’est signé. Aucun désistement par chez moi. Les parents réfléchissent au moins la nuit, et nous insistons pour que la réservation ne soit faite que MINIMUM le lendemain.


----------



## Griselda (17 Octobre 2022)

Si le contrat devait commencer mi novembre et que pour l'instant ils n'ont fait qu'une annonce orale alors il te faut attendre le 1er jr du contrat, ce n'est que dès le lendemain que tu pourras faire un courrier de mise en demeure de régler l'indemnité de rupture d'engagement.

Le souci est que s'ils déménagent tu n'as alors sans doute pas la prochaine adresse. Tu devras alors l'envoyer à l'adresse que tu connais en espérant qu'ils aient bien pris le service de la poste qui transmet tout leur courrier durant X mois à la nouvelle adresse.

S'ils savent qu'ils doivent faire un écrit pour la rupture et payer l'indemnité, tu peux espérer qu'ils le feront d'eux mêmes avant la mi novembre. Ce qui est positif c'est qu'ils n'ont pas attendus la dernière minute pour juste ne pas se présenter chez toi, cela peut laisser penser qu'ils seront reglos?!
Sinon... c'est pfff...


----------



## Brigitte (8 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde, je reviens sur le sujet car miracle le PE vient de m'appeler. Car soi-disant il n'était pas au courant, car sa femme lui a avoué la situation que hier un mois après mes appels sans réponse. Pour m'informer qu'il n'avait pas les moyens de me donner le demi-salaire qu'il me doit suite à sa décision de ne pas donner suite à l'engagement réciproque. Maintenant il me propose que l'on se rencontre demain pour faire un écrit et étaler la somme des 339 € sur 3 mois. Bizarrement il n'a pas de chèque, il me propose de me faire les règlements par virement. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Est-ce que cela sans l'arnaque encore? Je ne sais plus quoi en penser....


----------



## liline17 (8 Novembre 2022)

Malheureusement, tu n'as pas le choix que d'accepter sa proposition, car sinon, tu risques de ne rien avoir du tout. 
Je pense que c'est bon signe qu'il te propose ça, je pense qu'il a l'intention de respecter sa parole, sinon pourquoi aurait il repris contact avec toi ? 
Je pense que ça  arrive souvent qu'une personne cache des choses à son conjoint


----------



## Brigitte (8 Novembre 2022)

Tu crois que c'est vrai qu'il n'a pas de chéquier


----------



## Brigitte (8 Novembre 2022)

J'ai tellement perdu confiance avec ce pe que je me dis qu'est-ce qu'il va faire avec mon RIB c'est peut-être bête de penser comme ça....


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

NON NON NON

3 chèques 👉🏼 OK 

avec au dos la date du dépôt en accord avec eux

Leur paie QUAND ? Le x de chaque mois = OK sera déposé le X de novembre, décembre et janvier

*Impérativement chèque la prochaine fois qui sera encaissé immédiatement lors du désistement 

C’est pour ça que le virement, il n’y a pas ce problème ! 

⚠️ Les prévenir de venir avec leur CHÉQUIER*


----------



## B29 (8 Novembre 2022)

@Brigitte 
J'aurai également peur de lui donner un RIB.
Vous pouvez peut-être lui demander de régler en espèces.


----------



## Brigitte (8 Novembre 2022)

Oui, franchement  cela  me  rassure  pas du tout je pense  c'est  ce que  je  vais  demander. 
J'ai  même  calé  le rdv quand mon conjoint  est  présent


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Novembre 2022)

Si pas de chéquier, probablement soucis bancaires.


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Novembre 2022)

Si ce PE n'a pas 339 euros de dispo, il demande à de la famille de lui prêter et il les rembourse eux après.
Il faut dire à ce PE que vous avez exposé votre cas à des instances compétentes et qu'elles vous ont conseillé d'exiger le paiement intégral maintenant. Que sinon vous devez aller devant les Prudhommes et que ce PE prend alors le risque d'avoir, en plus de l'indemnité, des pénalités à vous régler..


----------



## Sandrine2572 (8 Novembre 2022)

Si pas de chéquier il a certainement un soucis bancaire ..... Ben non pas forcément , le paiement par chèque ce fait de moins en moins et c est amener à disparaitre

Perso j ai pas de soucis bancaire et j ai pas de chéquier


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Novembre 2022)

@Sandrine2572 
Comme quoi tout le monde est différent.... j'ai 5 comptes dépôt et du coup 5 chéquiers  😂  😂  😂


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Novembre 2022)

La seule fois où j'ai eu un impayé, famille n'ayant pas de chéquier. Le premier mois de salaire m'avait été payé avec grand retard par un chèque de la grand mère. Le mois suivant fin du contrat (CDD de remplacement d'une collègue), aucun salaire versé ni attributs. Procédure prud'hommes gagnée en septembre 2022. Je n'ai toujours pas récupéré un centime !


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432 
L'idée est d'essayer de faire peur au PE en lui laissant entendre qu'il vaut mieux qu'il règle 339 maintenant que de risquer de devoir payer plus, et être poursuivi en justice, avec saisie, huissier etc... Il n'est pas censé savoir qu'on est totalement flouées même après les prudhommes...


----------



## assmatzam (8 Novembre 2022)

Mon mari n'a jamais eu de problème bancaire et n'a jamais voulu avoir de chéquier 
Franchement 339€ c'est pas la mère a boire


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Novembre 2022)

Si il est surendetté avec dossier de surendettement en cours, il n'aura rien à craindre des prud'hommes. Même si condamné à payer.


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Novembre 2022)

Ok assmatzam. tu n'as pas de chéquier par choix comme de nombreuses personnes. Mais toi tu payes tes factures. Par contre si dossier de surendettement en cours ce qui est une possibilité pour ce parent employeur sans chéquier et mauvais payeur, une des premières actions de la banque est d'interdire de chéquier.


----------



## assmatzam (8 Novembre 2022)

Oui @Catie6432 mais ce parent n'a peut être pas de chéquier par choix


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Novembre 2022)

Bien sûr mais pas de chéquier et ne pas payer ... Pas bon signe. Après ma mésaventure, j'ai décidé de ne pas signer avec des parents sans chéquier. Nous évoquons toujours le paiement et ses conditions. J'accepte espèces contre reçu, virement ou chèque. Si on me dit pas de chéquier, j'avoue je tique. C'est peut être idiot mais pour moi c'est devenu un indicateur.


----------



## liline17 (8 Novembre 2022)

mon pire contrat était une PE sans chéquier, ici en Vendée, la direct n'aime pas qu'on demande un chèque au moment de la signature de l'engagement, peut être que pour savoir si les PE on un chéquier, qu'il faudrait préciser que le premier salaire doit être versé par chèque?
Ou plus simplement que je dise à mes PE que je ne veux pas signer de contrat avec des PE sans chéquier, pour obtenir la place, ils vont certainement me montrer spontanément leur chéquier


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Je n’avais pas capté 339€ en 3 fois .. ah oui 😅. Je pensais 339€ x 3 chèques ... je trouvais ça « bizarre » mais bon .. suis épuisée à cause de ... qui ?

Bon GRAVE 339€ même pas sur un livret A ou LDD ?

Un virement INSTANTANÉ dans les 3 SECONDES sur votre compte


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

339€ le prix de mes 2 anoraks dans ma boutique préférée il y a 2 semaines pour me faire plaisir car toujours faire plaisir à mes gosses c’est bon ... allez hop pour MOI aussi en + hyper chouettes 

Je suis allée faire du shopping samedi avec mes petits-fils et mon fils ...2 fois les vendeuses croyaient que j'étais leur mère .. comment faire pour vendre ... 🙌😅


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Une fois j’ai vendu suite à une annonce mise en ligne, et le gars n’avait pas le montant exact. 

Donc je lui ai demandé son RIB et lui ai fait un virement instantané de 10€. 
Bon, je ne recommencerai plus car il aurait pu me donner un faux billet de 100€. 

Maintenant je demande l’appoint


----------



## Sandrine2572 (8 Novembre 2022)

On connaît pas la situation financière de ses parents , 339 euros si pour certains c est peu pour d autre c est beaucoup
Eh oui peu être qu ils on pas cette somme de suite en leur possession

Chantou sans être méchante 😉 si tu a les moyens de payer 339 euros  2 anorak c est super , mais c est loin d autre le cas pour beaucoup de monde 

Ses PE propose un paiement en plusieurs fois , rien ne dit qu il ne sont pas honnête et qu ils ne respecterons pas leur engagement


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Novembre 2022)

Tout à fait Sandrine2572. Et si cette famille a de réelles difficultés financières, il vaut mieux que cet accueil ne dépasse pas le stade de l'engagement réciproque car si il est déjà difficile de régler un demi salaire de dédit, on ne peut qu'imaginer sa difficulté à rémunérer l'assistant maternel chaque mois sur la totalité du salaire.


----------



## assmatzam (8 Novembre 2022)

Si ils n'arrivent pas à payer 1/2 mois de salaire brut à 339€ comment auraient ils pu payer un mois complet à 530€ plus les indemnités de repas et d'entretien

Faut arrêter les bêtises
Désolé mais déjà qu'ils mettent l'am dans l'embarras en se désistant et en plus ils la prive de l' indemnité de rupture
Double centence pour l'am

Perso je ne céderai pas


----------



## LadyA. (8 Novembre 2022)

Brigitte a dit: 


> Tu crois que c'est vrai qu'il n'a pas de chéquier


C'est tout à fait possible.
Mon fils de 25 ans n'a pas de chéquier et n'en veut pas, pour lui c'est inutile. 
Nouvelle génération  J'avoue que j'en fait très rarement de mon côté.


----------



## assmatzam (8 Novembre 2022)

J'ai un chéquier à la maison 
Je viens de regarder, je l'ai commencé en 2019
😂😂😂😂
Et j'en suis à peine à la moitié


----------



## Brigitte (8 Novembre 2022)

@LadyA. Et  @assmatzam     Moi il me sert à  payer  mes  factures


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Novembre 2022)

Idem factures eau par exemple et sorties quand il faut payer à l'avance pour réservation au moins il y a une trace ... c'est vrai qu'on en fait mins beaucoup de paiement par internet ...


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Et bien on saura ça prochainement s’ils ont pu payé ces 339€

Comme dit Assmatzam, s’ils ne peuvent déjà pas payer 339€, ils n’auraient sûrement pas pu payer l’autre moitié de salaire avec les IE + IR et les CP en fin de contrats et l’ICCP + prime de rupture .etc

@Sandrine2572
339€ c’est certes une somme, mais ce n’est pas le bout du monde non plus !

Chacun se paie ce qu’il a envie, si l’on travaille c’est bien pour se payer ses factures évidemment, mais AUSSI se faire plaisir Sinon à quoi bon !

Mon chéquier pour le médecin qui n’a pas le boîtier CB ou ma podologue


----------



## Griselda (8 Novembre 2022)

Ce que je pense surtout c'est que 339€ si ça vient s'ajouter au salaire de l'autre AM, oui ça commence à faire un montant.
Ils disent ne pas avoir de chéquier: possible car on en utilise de moins en moins.
Un virement c'est possible.
Un virement aujourd'hui + la preuve de 2 autres virements en diférés c'est pas compliqué non plus.
Même si oui on peut aussi leur demander d'emprunter cette somme à une personne de leur entourage à qui ils rembourseront serait nettement mieux car après tout l'AM n'est pas censée attendre pour avoir cette indemnité.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

@Griselda 

Un virement en différé ça s’annule...


----------



## Griselda (8 Novembre 2022)

un chèque peut être sans provision aussi.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Le chèque peut être représenté sous 30 jours et l’on doit c’est mieux, contacter le débiteur pour régulariser, soit pour rembourser en espèces ou par virement.

Si la 2ème fois, le chèque revient impayé, il’y a une procédure pour récupérer son argent par un huissier de justice sous 15 jours

et SI toujours pas l’argent récupéré, il’y a une procédure pour saisie sur salaire du débiteur ... cela s’appelle « *une* *exécution* *forcée* »

📌 Ce n’est pas connu, mais ça existe.

*Conclusion* : *DEMANDER UN VIREMENT INSTANTANÉ *lors d’un engagement réciproque ça évite toutes ces procédures, ce que je fais.


----------



## NounouNat2 (8 Novembre 2022)

Je n'ai signé qu'une seule fois en 16 ans un engagement réciproque et ça s'est mal passé. J'ai perçu mon 1/2 mais au prix de beaucoup de bataille.
Depuis cette mésaventure, je ne signe rien avant la date de début de contrat.
Je réserve la place oralement, alors bien sûr le risque que les PE me "plantent" est possible (ça n'est pas encore arrivé), mais tant pis.
De toute façon, je pars du principe que les PE peuvent nous lâcher à tout moment, alors...


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Juste pour info 

Les frais de la procédure forcée sont à la charge du débiteur.


----------



## Brigitte (9 Novembre 2022)

Verdict : le PE est venu au rdv de ce soir, en me stipulant qu'il n'avait  jamais  mis par écrit  qu'il  renoncer  à  l'engagement réciproque.
 Donc il a appelé  l'inspection  du travail  qu'il  lui ont  dit que soit je fais  l'adaptation  lundi 14/11 en signant un contrat qui sera  arrêté  par le PE fin novembre  pour  cause de déménagement soit je signe comme  quoi c'est  moi qui rompre l'engagement réciproque et qu'en accord  avec  le PE aucune  indemnités ne sera  dû.
Je vous  avoue  cela  m'a  mis hors  de  moi  sachant  que  sa femme  me dit j'ai  pas répondu à vos appels  car c'est  pas moi l'employeur mais  mon conjoint.  Alors  que  depuis le début  c'est elle  qui  gère  tout LOL. 
J'ai  longuement réfléchi est j'ai signé  comme  quoi je rompre l'engagement réciproque. Car je ne voyais pas l'intérêt  de  mêlé l'enfant dans cette  discorde d'adulte.
J'ai  peut-être fait le mauvais  choix...🤔 je ne sais pas du tout mais tout ce que je sais c'est que maintenant je me ferais plus avoir. 

En tout  cas  merci beaucoup à  toutes celles qui m'ont répondu ou essayer de m'aider 😊


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

Oh la la Brigitte

Je n’aurais sûrement pas signé cette lettre MAIS SI ça se renouvelle que l’on vous mets « au pied du mur »

*ABSOLUMENT RÉFLÉCHIR AVANT DE SIGNER : la nuit porte toujours conseil comme on dit.*

Donc 2 solutions

1️⃣ revenir sur votre décision SI l’employeur est d’accord MAIS le problème selon ses dires, n’a pas les moyens de vous payer SAUF en 3 fois, donc

📌 chèque AVANT de commencer

OU

📌 *travailler 1 heure et arrêter pour ne PAS PAYER le 1/2 mois brut*

2️⃣ payer le 1/2 mois mais QUAND VOUS L’AUREZ DÉCIDÉ, et le faire PATIENTER

Sur ce forum les AM sont très réactives, PEUT-ÊTRE aurait-il été « judicieux » de poser la question AVANT de prendre votre décision.

Perso, *j’impose un virement instantané pour l’engagement réciproque ET s’ils ne veulent pas, c’est qu’ils ne sont pas sincères *et qu’ils ont une mauvaise intention de me lâcher et signer uniquement au cas où ils n’auraient pas de place en crèche ou déménager.

Attendre l’avis des collègues et ce sera une mauvaise expérience qui servira de leçon. 😏


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

Selon votre expérience, donc prévoir à demander les 2 téléphones des parents …

car il faut être tordu de dire « *ne pas avoir répondu car c’était son mari l’employeur* » 

Sur ce forum on aura PRESQUE tout vu !


----------



## liline17 (10 Novembre 2022)

mais si c'est toi qui rompt l'engagement, ils peuvent te réclamer 1/2 salaire! on a vu ici que c'était arrivé à une AM, sa PE avait annoncé oralement de grands changements sur les horaires et elles avaient convenus ensemble de ne pas signer le contrat, l'AM n'a pas réclamé son demi salaire et à reçu quelques temps plus tard une lettre en RAR, le PE lui réclamait le demi salaire et disant que c'était elle qui ne voulait pas signer le contrat


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

*Quels sont les termes EXACTS de la lettre ? *


----------



## abelia (10 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, personnellement je n'aurai pas signé cette lettre.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Novembre 2022)

Situation bien compliqué

Pas signer la lettre  mais commencer le contrat lundi pour que 15 jours après il s arrête c est pas mieux , je n en vois pas l avantage


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Sandrine2572 
Bah l'avantage c'est que même mini tu as un salaire qui compte pour ta retraite, tes points arrco et Pole emploi.
Et tu montres à POLE EMPLOI ta motivation à signer des contrats. Donc moi je prendrais....


----------



## Petuche (10 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, pour ma part je sais pas ce que j'aurai fait... ne pas signé c'est clair que c'est ce qu'il faut faire pour ne pas être perdante et donner une leçon à ces PE qui n'on 'aucun savoir vivre. Et en meme temps c'est une prise de tête. Et comme dit Brigitte c'est l'enfant qui se retrouve au milieu de tout ça.


----------



## LadyA. (10 Novembre 2022)

Je n'aurais pas signé non plus,  j'aurais commencé le contrat,  sans période d'essai, je n'en fait jamais, et donc 15 jours de préavis.
L'enfant,, il s'en fout, il ne sera pas ou très peu accueilli, et franchement, ds un cas comme celui là  c'est pas mon pb, je pense à moi d'abord. ..


----------



## Syl32 (10 Novembre 2022)

Abominables ! Je suis vraiment choquée comme certains parents peuvent être tordus. Moi non plus je n'aurais pas signé la lettre et j'aurais commencé l'adaptation. Ils auraient été obligés de payer au moins un petit quelque chose avec l'adaptation. Tant qu'il n'y a pas de nouvelles de fin de contrat, le contrat court et ils doivent payer. Enfin je suis consciente que c'est facile de parler tant qu'on n'est pas dans la situation.


----------



## Griselda (10 Novembre 2022)

Depuis le départ je t'ai avertie aussi que si l'annonce n'était qu'à l'oral tu ne pouvais rien exiger d'eux concernant l'indemnité de rupture d'ER.
Là il t'a bien eut.
J'ose espérer qu'en leur faisant cadeau de signer ce document tu as fait préciser qu'aucune indemnité ne pourrait t'être demandée car la rupture fait suite à leur annonce de X date du déménagement?! 
Manquerait plus que ça que non seulement tu ne perçoive pas ton indemnité mais qu'en plus ce soit toi qui la leur doit.

Voilà un exemple lamentable qui m'encourage à ne pas signer d'ER, surtout si je sais que je peux me laisser manipuler par des PE malhonnêtes.

Comme j'aime positiver voici ce que je t'encourage à garder à l'esprit: vu le couple voyous que c'est heureusement que tu ne travailleras pas avec eux car là tu ne serais pas sortie des ronces...


----------



## NounouNat2 (10 Novembre 2022)

Je suis choquée et en même temps pas très surprise, hélas.
Ça me mets dans une "rogne" comme pas possible. Je déteste les injustices, à tout les niveaux, à un point !
Je n'ai signé, qu'une seule fois, un engagement réciproque en 16 ans, à la demande insistante des PE, qui m'ont planté, 3 jours avant le début du contrat.
J'ai eu, toutes les peines du monde à récupérer mon 1/2 mois, je ne vous raconte pas les insultes que j'ai dû essuyer, un soir de réveillon, j'en ai pleuré, bref... Depuis, je n'en signe plus. Ma parole suffit, sinon, les PE passent leurs chemins.
Avec toutes ces histoires d'impayés, pas étonnant que beaucoup d'AM claquent la porte


----------



## Brigitte (10 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
La lettre dit exactement je soussigné.......... né le........ à.........., renonce à prendre en charge l'enfant...........
L'engagement réciproque est donc rompu, l'employeur ne souhaite pas recevoir les indemnités dues par la salarié.
Signatures 

Voilà exactement les termes de la lettre, après effectivement les filles je suis d'accord j'ai hésité longuement avant d'accepter. Mais je fais vraiment ce métier dans l'intérêt des enfants, et je ne voulais pas que ce petit garçon soit mêlé à discord d'adulte.
Après je peux vous dire que les prochains ER se feront autrement.
Alors oui, j'ai peut-être signé trop vite comme certaines disent.


----------



## liline17 (10 Novembre 2022)

bon, c'est déjà pas si mal, l'employeur l'a aussi signé?


----------



## Mimipoupina (10 Novembre 2022)

Je n'aurais pas non plus accepté de signer un document qui dit que c'est moi qui rompt l'engagement réciproque, j'aurais été au bout avec signature du contrat sans période d'essai donc 15 jours de salaire à payer pour le préavis


----------



## Griselda (10 Novembre 2022)

Je comprends exactement ce que tu veux dire par "ne pas mêler l'enfant à une discorde" c'est pour ça que je n'ai jamais signé d'ER. Je préfère prendre le risque qu'un contrat ne commence pas plutôt qu'il commence mal, pour de mauvaise raison (pour ne pas devoir une indemnité de rupture). 
Quelque fois un PE me le demande. j'explique que si ils y tiennent on peut en faire un mais que jusqu'à présent je n'en n'ai jamais eut besoin, moralement je bloque la place quand le contrat est signé et ne me dédis jamais. Jusqu'à présent ils me font tous confiance et vice versa.

La signature du contrat nous permet de nous assurer que tous les points sont OK. Il engage moralement le Parent autant que moi.
Même si je ne perds pas de vue qu'un contrat de Travail, tant qu'il n'a pas commencé n'a aucune valeur.
En 20 ans il n'y a eut qu'un seul désistement (pour une bonne raison et avertie à l'avance), nous avons simplement déchiré le contrat et zou, aucune querelle.

Maintenant concernant le document que tu as signé, il stipule bien que le PE ne demande pas d'indemnité, c'est déjà ça.
Mais j'aurais accepté de refaire le document en mentionnant que c'est le PE qui rompt l'engagement et moi qui ne demande pas d'indemnité car c'est la vérité et ainsi je suis certaine qu'aucune entourloupe ne se produira ensuite et le PE pourrait s'estimer heureux de se dénouement que rien ne m'obligeait à accepter.


----------



## Brigitte (10 Novembre 2022)

@liline17  oui il l'a  signé  aussi et le document  a  été  fait  en 2 exemplaires. 

@Mimipoupina quel est l'intérêt  pour  l'enfant  comme  pour  moi surtout  travailler avec un PE où  la confiance  est  rompue. 

@Griselda Oui c'est  vrai  j'aurais  peut-être dû  refaire  le document  dans ce sens maintenant  c'est  fait.

Maintenant  cela   m'a  servi  de  leçon....


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Brigitte 

« *L'engagement réciproque est donc rompu, l'employeur ne souhaite pas recevoir les indemnités dues par la salarié »

OUF donc TOUT VA SUPER BIEN 👍👏👏👏*

Par contre, franchement *MA méthode du virement instantané est indéniable*. Les parents « réfléchissent » car ils le savent déjà lors de l’entretien téléphonique. 

J’ai même eu un papa qui m’avait appelée le jeudi avec infos déjà sur moi, car ça se connaît dans mon village, et lorsque je lui ai donné RDV pour le lundi, il m’a dit « *NON NON on vient tout de suite ».*

Je lui ai dit OK mais ce soir, bla-bla-bla et avec sa femme malgré qu’elle ne pouvait pas venir, s’est arrangée pour être présente, et ils m’ont fait le virement instantané sur place. Ils avaient confiance en la personne qui leur avait parlé de moi ...

J’ai travaillé 3 ans pour cette famille, JAMAIS eu de souci, JAMAIS une parole ou un comportement de travers, toujours le sourire et SURTOUT étaient en demande de conseils qu’ils mettaient en pratique et ça n’a été franchement que du bonheur. 

Bon malgré tout ne pas oublier cette mésaventure et *demander impérativement un chèque à défaut du virement instantané comme moi ou mes collègues par chez moi 😉*


----------



## Brigitte (10 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 oui c'est ce que je pense que maintenant je vais faire pour tout engagement réciproque signé je demanderai soit un chèque soit un virement je pense que c'est la meilleure solution à faire de nos jours.


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

On se fait toujours avoir au moins une fois pour x raison, mais *SI l’on peut éviter la casse, il faut donc anticiper.*

Ma copine s’était fait avoir pour l’engagement réciproque, et avait « la rage » et comme je suis franche et que l’on se connaît hyper bien, j’avais enfoncé le clou pour lui dire « *pas faute de te l'avoir dit »* 😅

Du coup, elle fait comme moi d’office virement instantané, et ça a fait le tour du village, et ceux avoisinants. Tout se sait ! *Et ça devient maintenant « normal »*

Ma copine a laissé tomber pour récupérer le 1/2 mois brut car il aurait fallu prendre une journée, etc donc tant pis elle a bien compris la leçon  👍😀


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Novembre 2022)

Et oui perso j'ai rempli une seule fois un ER on a fini par tout déchirer PE comme moi et bye bye et jamais réitéré car plus confiance ... et oui on se fait toujours avoir au moins une fois dans ce métier ... je l'ai appris à mes dépens et cela m'avait coûté 4 mois de suspension d'ARES ... alors perso pour avoir la paix avec ce PE je pense que j'aurais fait comme vous et signer son document pour ne plus entendre parler de lui ! mais je ne ferais plus JAMAIS d'ER à vous de voir !!! car çà ne protège de rien ...


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Brigitte

« *Moi il me sert à payer mes factures »

Payer par chèque veut dire enveloppes + timbres + mettre dans boîte aux lettres *😏

📌 Prélèvements bancaires = 0€

Pas d’enveloppe, ni de timbre et l’on se fait prélever à la date de son choix voir même jusqu'au 20 du mois d’après. On  peut modifier à tout moment, malgré tout de préférence bien avant la prochaine date de prélèvement

Et AUCUN SOUCI si oubli.

Petites économies .... 🤑


----------



## Mimipoupina (10 Novembre 2022)

@Brigitte : où est l'intérêt ? Bah c'est simple, l'intérêt pour moi c'est 15 jours de salaire tout simplement 😉


----------



## Syl32 (10 Novembre 2022)

Chantou1 : Au risque de passer pour une naïve comment vous procédez avec les parents avec le virement instantané si le contrat commence bien le jour prévu ? Vous le déduisez du premier salaire ?


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Novembre 2022)

Chantou tu l'as dit toi-même "nous faisons toutes pareillement avec mes collègues" ! donc ce qui veut dire que vous êtes toutes bien soudées et c'est une force auprès des futurs PE ... ici des ass mat "vieux jeu" et qui ne veulent rien comprendre même qd j'explique quelque chose que j'ai pu apprendre ici sur ce forum donc j'ai lâché l'affaire ... elles disent "il ne faut pas voler les PE" !!! donc demander un virement ou un chèque même pas en rêve surtout qu'ils font toutes les listes des ass mat ... mes 3 derniers contrats j'ai fait confiance et çà a marché donc ne pas faire d'ER est un choix mais je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas bien d'en faire si toutes les "précautions" pour se protéger sont prises ... j'ai juste eu l'année dernière un PE qui m'a fait faux bon mais je ne regrette pas car le bébé a un gros soucis de santé !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Syl32 

 bonjour 

Oui enfin de compte, c’est un « acompte » d’ailleurs le PE le met sur le BS 
*il y a une ligne « acompte ». *

Souvent pour moi le 1er jour du contrat c’est la dernière semaine d’août pour l'adaptation, donc *l’acompte est déduit sur le salaire de sept, cela a été même une demande des  parents + simple pour la déduction. *


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Novembre 2022)

Depuis 25 ans j'ai signé beaucoup d'engagements réciproques et je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec aucun d'entre eux. Une fois un désistement du potentiel parent employeur qui a payé le dédit sans problème et une autre fois où j'ai refusé le paiement du dédit par le parent vu la raison de son désistement. Bien sûr on est jamais sûr de rien mais dans notre profession c'est toujours le cas. Bien sûr je pourrais demander le versement "caution" de ce fameux demi mois de salaire à la signature du document mais cet engagement étant RÉCIPROQUE la pareille pourrait m'être demandée par l'autre partie. Et les futurs parents employeurs ne me connaissant pas plus que moi je ne les connais l'argument du manque de confiance pour leur demander ce versement dès la signature de ce document est valable dans les 2 sens.


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

@angèle1982

*Les AM font ce qu’elles veulent, mais APRÈS il ne faut pas pleurer.,*

Ici il y a de « l’intelligence » à communiquer et c’est dans l’intérêt de toutes. Il y a même eu une pétition contre une puéricultrice qui a fait ÉNORMÉMENT de zèle très poussé, et certaines AM ont été limite en dépression.

📌 radio tam tam existe

*Une pétition a été faite, et depuis elle n’a PLUS le droit d’exercer sur notre commune. *

C’est TRÈS RARE une pétition faite contre une puéricultrice qui d’ailleurs AUCUN NOM n’a été communiqué à la nouvelle puéricultrice qui a fait attention à la manière de nous traiter. D’ailleurs, j’ai appris qu'on en avait encore une nouvelle 😅


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Novembre 2022)

Tout à fait Chantou je suis OK avec toi !!!


----------



## bidulle (10 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 

bonjour j'ai une question votre façon de procéder avec un engagement réciproque et le virement instantané
je trouve ça très très bien comme façon de procéder

mais certaines disent que si l'ass mat demande un chèque, elle doit en faire un aussi car les parents s'engagent mais l'ass mat aussi

du couo je me dem


----------



## bidulle (10 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1  oups message pas fini

du coup je demandais vous faites aussi un virement ? c'est courant que les ass mat demande chèque ou virement mais que ça n'est qu'en sens unique ?

moi j'en ai fais que 2 et c'était à la demande des pe mais sans chèque


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Un chèque de banque peut être la solution.  Simple et sûre.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Novembre 2022)

La solution que propose Chantou est limite, voire illégale. C'est plus au moins une caution.  Est-ce prévu pour nous ? Est ce que ce serait considéré comme abusif ?  Une question pour une dreets. 
L'employeur potentiel serait en droit de réclamer la même chose.

J'aimerais bien connaître la légalité du procédé même si je conçois tout à fait la chose.


----------



## bidulle (10 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 

en fait quand je vois toutes les ass mat qui ont signé un engagement réciproque, que le pe se désistent (même faire appel aux pe ne donne aucune garanti d'avoir l'argent !) et ne paie pas le 1/2 mois de salaire brut .... je dis dis que vous avez the bonne solution, faut juste avoir le cran de le faire


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

@bidulle

« *mais certaines disent que si l'ass mat demande un chèque, elle doit en faire un aussi car les parents s'engagent mais l'ass mat aussi »*

Alors c’est TRÈS simple

J’ai eu il y a TRÈS LONGTEMPS une maman qui venait du RAM 👎🏼 Et qui me sort la bêtise que lui avait dite la responsable

Je lui ai déjà éclaté de rire et donc répondu d’aller voir le RAM car je ne travaille pas pour payer ! Ça c’était dit et fait

*Conclusion* « non non je vous veux »

« donc vous me faites un chèque »
et l’affaire a été vite close.

*En principe qui font des mauvaises blagues comme dirait Griselda ? *RAREMENT L’AM mais l’employeur à gogo, la preuve sur ce forum.

Les PE veulent la place ? Alors chèque immédiatement à encaisser de suite OU virement instantané

Avant je recevais des infos de ….. et il était bien dit que le chèque devait être encaissé de suite, sinon ce n’était pas valable et il y avait eu au prudhomme une histoire comme ça, comme l’AM n’avait pas encaissé, c’était « tant pis pour elle »
Quelque chose dans le genre

Je n’ai plus en tête, mais en gros c’est ça.

Lorsqu’avant j’avais des chèques, les PE étaient prévenus qu’ils seraient encaissés de suite, aucun souci à ce niveau là. Mes collègues idem.

Depuis le Covid, donc je n’ai plus de chèque, ni au niveau engagement réciproque, ni au niveau des paies, tout par virement et bien les parents PRÉFÈRENT car de + en + n’ont pas de chéquier et ça évite les impayés.

J’ai tous les ans des nouveaux parents qui emménagent et donc pendant le confinement, tout s’est fait par visio les entretiens ainsi que les réservations comme chez le notaire pour leur maison.

Quand les parents veulent absolument la place, ils sont sincères, donc il n’y a AUCUNE RAISON qu’ils ne fassent pas de virement. En + ils sont franchement soulagés car la place est réservée.

*La seule chose à préciser sur l’ER c’est d’indiquer AUCUNE PÉRIODE D’ESSAI pour éviter au bout d’1h qu’ils récupèrent l’acompte.*

D’ailleurs, ils me demandent pourquoi « sans période d’essai » lorsque je lis et leur explique. Ils comprennent tout à fait et trouvent ça entièrement normal.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Novembre 2022)

_General je me dis "légal" ou pas cette histoire de chèque ou virement et bien je dirais Chantou a trouvé cette solution avec ses collègues pour ne plus se faire avoir car dans ce métier nous sommes seules face aux mauvais payeurs ! aucune aide de la PMI ou autre ... alors tant mieux si çà fonctionne pour elles ... et du moment que les PE sont OK pourquoi pas ???_


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Novembre 2022)

C'est une interrogation. Je comprends la démarche. 

Sauf que si ce n,est pas légal, il ne faudrait pas le conseiller.

Nous avons du mal à être reconnue.

Quand au fait que l'employeur aussi,demande un paiement de reservation cela me'semble logique. On parle bien il me semble d'engagement réciproque. Pas unilatéral.

Donc si virement d'une partie, sans contrepartie, je doute de la légalité.


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

@bidule

« Le cran de le faire »

Surtout ÉVITER comme ma copine de ne pas avoir son dû et laisser tomber car avec 4 enfants comme nous sommes au maximum la journée, ça se chiffre et donc elle n’a pas voulu « perdre » son temps et aussi de l’argent car il fallait en + se déranger.

Elle était furax et bien pour éviter de se faire de nouveau avoir, elle s’est lancé à le faire, au début n’avait pas osé, mais après évidemment elle a « osé »

Donc le choix est vite fait, ce n’est pas avoir du cran mais arrêter l’hémorragie éventuellement.

Et je ne conseille pas, je dis ce que JE fais et idem mes collègues qui ont suivi

Personne pour nous aider !


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

Pourquoi être sur le quivive … viendra … viendra pas … ne me donne pas de nouvelle, flipper…

STOP 🛑

Vous faites un virement sinon vous passez votre chemin … et en + c’est dit à l’entretien téléphonique et ils sont tous en demande pour réserver

« *Comment fait on pour réserver »*

C’est leur phrase, pas la mienne.

*Donc pour réserver il y a l’engagement réciproque bla-bla-bla et un virement instantané !*

c’est simple …


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Novembre 2022)

Perso je dis que ce type de gestion pour les IR comme Chantou le fait rentre dans les clauses supérieures à la CCN qui tant qu'elle ne sera pas plus complète fera que les ass mat feront à leur sauce pour chaque chapitre qui leur parait non complet ! pas le choix pour se protéger d'éventuels futurs PE mauvais payeurs ou malhonnêtes ... la PMI ne nous aide en rien et bien continuons à faire comme on le peut pour se défendre ... on dit que faire n'importe quoi n'aide pas pour la reconnaissance de notre métier mais pas besoin de cela puisqu'il n'est pas reconnu à sa juste valeur et que ce n'est pas prêt de l'être !!! à méditer ... 😥🤔


----------

